# إعراب: هذا ليس رجلاً ذكياً



## Afsar

من فضلكم هل هاذا إعراب صحيح؟

هذا ليس رجل ذكياً

هذا : اسم الإشارة مبتدا
ليس : فعل ناقص ليس له محل من الاعراب
رجل: خبر مرفوع بالضمة
ذكياً: خبر ليس منصوب بالفتحة


----------



## WadiH

الصحيح: هذا ليس رجلاً ذكياً

أما إعراب الجملة فكالتالي:

هذا: اسم إشارة في محل رفع مبتدأ
ليس: فعل ناقص مبني على الفتح، واسم ليس ضمير مستتر تقديره (هو)
رجلاً: خبر ليس منصوب
ذكياً: نعت منصوب
والجملة الفعلية "ليس رجلاً ذكياً" في محل رفع خبر لاسم الإشارة (هذا)


----------



## Romeel

ألا تعتقد أن الصواب أن نقول
ليس هذا رجلا ذكيا

فأصل الجملة: هذا رجلٌ ذكيا

ثم دخلت عليها ليس فصارت
ليس هذا رجلا ذكيا

والله أعلم


----------



## WadiH

"ليس هذا رجلاً ذكياً" و"هذا ليس رجلاً ذكياً" كلاهما صواب

الأولى جملة فعلية والثانية جملة اسمية لكن الخبر فيها عبارة عن جملة فعلية في محل رفع خبر.

لكن "هذا رجلٌ ذكياً" خطأ لأن "ذكي" هنا صفة ل"رجل" و"رجل" خبر مرفوع والصفة تتبع الموصوف.


----------



## Afsar

شكرا جزيلًا لكم


----------



## elroy

ملاحظة: لا يجوز أبدًا كتابة "رجل ذكيًا" فالنعت يتبع المنعوت ولا يجوز نصب واحد ورفع الآخر أو جره، فإما أن نرفع الاثنين ونقول رجلٌ ذكيٌ أو نجرهما ونقول رجلٍ ذكيٍ أو ننصبهما ونقول رجلاً ذكيًا.


----------



## MohamedTalha

هذا : اسم الإشارة مبتدا
ليس : فعل ناقص ليس له محل من الاعراب
رجل: خبر مرفوع بالضمة
ذكياً: خبر ليس منصوب بالفتحة


----------



## Abbe

لعلك تقصد، رجل: اسم ليس مرفوع بالضمة


----------



## WadiH

Abbe said:


> لعلك تقصد، رجل: اسم ليس مرفوع بالضمة


 أيضاً كيف لا يكون لليس محل من الإعراب وهي فعل وتنصب الخبر؟ هذا خطأ آخر.


----------



## Abbe

السؤال : لو سمحت ,عند *اعراب الفعل الماضي* هل نقول في الاخر "لا *محل له* من *الاعراب*" ؟ الجواب : عبارة "لا *محل له* من *الإعراب*" عبارة تستعمل في النحو القديم عند *إعراب* الحروف وبعض الأفعال وبعض الجمل، ويقصد بها أن الكلمة المذكورة لا موقع *لها* في أقسام *الإعراب* أي أنها ليست في *محل* رفع ولا نصب ولا جر ولا جزم.


----------



## WadiH

حسب هذا التعريف فكل الأفعال الماضية لا محل لها من الإعراب لكن لم أرهم يذكرون ذلك عند إعرابها وإنما يقولون فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح ونحو ذلك.


----------



## elroy

MohamedTalha said:


> هذا : اسم الإشارة مبتدا
> ليس : فعل ناقص ليس له محل من الاعراب
> رجل: خبر مرفوع بالضمة
> ذكياً: خبر ليس منصوب بالفتحة





Abbe said:


> لعلك تقصد، رجل: اسم ليس مرفوع بالضمة





Wadi Hanifa said:


> أيضاً كيف لا يكون لليس محل من الإعراب وهي فعل وتنصب الخبر؟ هذا خطأ آخر.


والخطأ الثالث والفادح هو أن هذا الإعراب لا يمت للمنطق بصلة، مع كل الاحترام.


----------



## Abbe

ما الذي تراه غير منطقي


----------

